# Waffen aufm Rücken



## dandolor (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen 

wollte kurz fragen ob es noch andere Schwerter/Solche gibt die man aufm Rücken trägt ausser den Dolchen aus zg?

lg


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Februar 2012)

Ich nehm mal an Du meinst Einhand, denn Zweihänder trägt man immer auf dem Rücken. Mir fällt spontan Töter der Leblosen ein, Naxx bei Gothic.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Februar 2012)

es gibt schon das ein oder andere.... spontan fällt mir allerdings nur das craftbare ein (classic rezept)


----------



## dandolor (8. Februar 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> es gibt schon das ein oder andere.... spontan fällt mir allerdings nur das craftbare ein (classic rezept)



stimmt das halbtransparente, nur schade das die mats dafür so teuer und schwer zu finden sind^^

naja mal sehen vieleicht geh ich sie farmen. man hat ja sonst nichts bessers zu tun


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Februar 2012)

dandolor schrieb:


> stimmt das halbtransparente, nur schade das die mats dafür so teuer und schwer zu finden sind^^
> 
> naja mal sehen vieleicht geh ich sie farmen. man hat ja sonst nichts bessers zu tun



nee...die odem des windes, hast eigentlich recht schnell zusammen (luft-eles im silithus). und die geringen unsichtbarkeitstränke muss dir eben ein alchi herstellen. geht ansich recht flott.


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Februar 2012)

Das accountgebundene Einhandschwert Blutgetränkter Häscher der Schädelesse. Allerdings nicht so der Hingucker. Ich habe es grad "weggemoggt". Ich nehme an, zu dem Zweck suchst du was.


----------



## Stevesteel (8. Februar 2012)

Sieht man auch oft 2x auf dem Rücken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn es um Einhänder geht: http://eu.battle.net...opic/1907990830


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Februar 2012)

Gibts so eine Aufzählung auch für Dolche? Mein Schurke wäre interessiert. In dem Thread werden ja leider nur Schwerter behandelt.


----------



## Stevesteel (8. Februar 2012)

Hm, wer bitte trägt denn einen Dolch auf dem Rücken?
Das ist doch Quark...oder hat schon mal jemand einen Bösewicht oder Schurken im RL/TV oder wo auch immer gesehen, der sich anschleicht und 
sich hinter die Schultern fäßt, um einen dolch zu zücken?


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Februar 2012)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Hm, wer bitte trägt denn einen Dolch auf dem Rücken?
> Das ist doch Quark...oder hat schon mal jemand einen Bösewicht oder Schurken im RL/TV oder wo auch immer gesehen, der sich anschleicht und
> sich hinter die Schultern fäßt, um einen dolch zu zücken?


Auch nicht mehr Quark, als ein Fantasy-Rollenspiel, wo Kühe auf 2 Beinen mit Äxten kämpfen und kleinwüchsige Gnome magisches Feuer spucken, ständig mit der Realität zu vergleichen. Also, gibts da was in der Richtung?


----------



## dandolor (8. Februar 2012)

die dolche aus zg vom endboss werden aufm rücken getragen sonst kenn ich eben leider auch keine


----------



## Stevesteel (9. Februar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Auch nicht mehr Quark, als ein Fantasy-Rollenspiel, wo Kühe auf 2 Beinen mit Äxten kämpfen und kleinwüchsige Gnome magisches Feuer spucken, ständig mit der Realität zu vergleichen. Also, gibts da was in der Richtung?



OK, dann anders gefragt, hast du schon jemals ein Spiel/Film gesehen, in dem jemand vom Rücken her Dolche (Wurfdolche ausgenommen) gezückt hat?
Ich nicht.


----------



## sensêij1988 (9. Februar 2012)

Bei Kel in TDM hero dropet noch nen Schwert das man auf dem Rücken trägt ziert zur Zeit meinen DK bis mal das aus Naxx dropt


----------



## Robbenmeister (9. Februar 2012)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Hm, wer bitte trägt denn einen Dolch auf dem Rücken?
> Das ist doch Quark...oder hat schon mal jemand einen Bösewicht oder Schurken im *RL*/TV oder wo auch immer gesehen, der sich anschleicht und
> sich hinter die Schultern fäßt, um einen dolch zu zücken?



im *RL*? ist das dein Ernst?


----------



## Ronin1978 (9. Februar 2012)

im RL^^ Da fällt mir nur eins dazu ein: Wer kommt mit ner Kanone zu nem Messerkampf?.........................-------> Der Gewinner ;-)


----------



## Saftschubsenschubser (9. Februar 2012)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> Bei Kel in TDM hero dropet noch nen Schwert das man auf dem Rücken trägt ziert zur Zeit meinen DK bis mal das aus Naxx dropt



This: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34609


----------



## Âluzifer (9. Februar 2012)

es gibt noch einhand äxte aus icc die man auf dem rücken trägt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 hatte ich mit meim dk mal


----------



## Akuseru90 (9. Februar 2012)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> OK, dann anders gefragt, hast du schon jemals ein Spiel/Film gesehen, in dem jemand vom Rücken her Dolche (Wurfdolche ausgenommen) gezückt hat?
> Ich nicht.




Klar, Pitch Black- Planet der Finsternis und Riddick- Chroniken eines Kriegers, Beide male hat Riddick seine Messer auf dem Rücken


----------



## Korgor (9. Februar 2012)

Ich habe kA ob es das noch gibt, aber das Schwert vom Baron aus Strath.
Dazu noch das Leichengewand aus Scholo = epic


----------



## Stevesteel (9. Februar 2012)

Robbenmeister schrieb:


> im *RL*? ist das dein Ernst?



ja, ok, der Vergleich war doof, aber dein Mitläufertum ists um so mehr!.


----------



## Stevesteel (9. Februar 2012)

Akuseru90 schrieb:


> Klar, Pitch Black- Planet der Finsternis und Riddick- Chroniken eines Kriegers, Beide male hat Riddick seine Messer auf dem Rücken



Falsch, er trägt sich nicht auf dem Rücken sondern in Taschen, die an seinem Gürtel befestigt sind, auf dem Rücken hat er, wenn, einen Rucksack.
Sieht man sehr gut, wenn er sie zückt, dann greifft er nämlich in Richtung....Popo


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Februar 2012)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Sieht man sehr gut, wenn er sie zückt, dann greifft er nämlich in Richtung....verlängerter Rücken.


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Februar 2012)

Robbenmeister schrieb:


> im *RL*? ist das dein Ernst?



Warum denn nicht?

Mit RL (RealLife)beschreiben einige Menschen (Computerspielspieler) sämtliche Beschäftigungen die nicht mit Computerspielen zu tun haben. Darunter fällt z.B. Jagen. Für den Jäger ist es unerlässlich ein Messer mitzuführen (z.B. einen Dolch (Messer mit feststehender Klinge)), um das erlegte Wild aufzubrechen und auszuweiden. Habe noch keinen Jäger gesehen, ich hab schon viele gesehen, der sein Messer auf dem Rücken trugen.

Ein anderes Beispiel wäre der Taucher. Taucher haben schon allein aus Sicherheitsgründen immer ein Messer dabei. Auch hier hab ich noch keinen gesehen, de es auf dem Rücken trägt. Selbst mein Opa hatte sein Schnitzmesser beim Wandern immer am Gürtel getragen. Nie hat er es auf dem Rücken getragen.

Ich frag mich, wie du zu der Frage kammst, wo ein Messer doch ein so alltägliches Werkzeug ist?


----------



## vortigaunt (9. Februar 2012)

Ronin1978 schrieb:


> im RL^^ Da fällt mir nur eins dazu ein: Wer kommt mit ner Kanone zu nem Messerkampf?.........................-------> Der Gewinner ;-)



Noch nie "The Punisher" gesehen?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (9. Februar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht?
> 
> Mit RL ........



wenn du schon solche vergleiche aufstellt, musst du auch die tauglichkeit, des großteils der in wow vorhandenen items (insbesondere waffen), in frage stellen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Februar 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> wenn du schon solche vergleiche aufstellt, musst du auch die tauglichkeit, des großteils der in wow vorhandenen items (insbesondere waffen), in frage stellen.



Ich hab nen Vergleich aufgestellt?


----------



## Fumika (9. Februar 2012)

Sind die beiden die mir auf die schnelle einfallen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Februar 2012)

Ihr schweift ab. Hier noch ein paar Vorschläge:

Häscher der Schädelesse (Baron, Stratholme)
Schweres Kupferlangschwert ;-) (Schmied)
Stach (Quest, Geisterlande)
Teufelsstahllangschwert (Schmied)


----------



## Annovella (25. Februar 2012)

DeeKay882 schrieb:


> Hey hab ne einfach Frage...naja...wie ist es möglich 1H Waffen auf dem Rücken zu tragen und nicht am Gürtel? Ich hab gelesen das es da nur ein paar Waffen gibt..aber wodrauf kommt es genau an?



Wie es möglich ist: Einige Waffen werden aus Style- oder Logikgründen auf dem Rücken getragen, das ist von Blizzard so festgesetzt, möglichkeiten das zu ändern gibt es nicht. Du kannst jedoch deine nicht-auf-dem-Rücken-getragene-Waffe ummoggen in eine die du nunmal auf dem Rücken trägst. Und ja, es gibt nur ein paar Waffen, die meisten wurden ja schon genannt.




Fumika schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Find ich auch nice, dropt bei Netherspite in Karazhan, solo als 85er machbar.




Fremder123 schrieb:


> Gibts so eine Aufzählung auch für Dolche? Mein Schurke wäre interessiert. In dem Thread werden ja leider nur Schwerter behandelt.




Es gibt soweit ich weiss nur 2 Dolche die man auf dem Rücken trägt und das sind die aus Zul Gurub. Damals im Classic ZG waren es noch Schwerter, denke auch nur darum trägt man sie auf dem Rücken weil es halt damals einst Schwerter waren.
 Das ist die hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Stevesteel schrieb:


> Sieht man auch oft 2x auf dem Rücken.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo die Waffe hat sehr geilen style und ist leicht zu besorgen - allerdings trägt man ja wirklich _jede_ 2h Waffe auf dem Rücken und hier geht es ja nur explizit um 1h Waffen ^^

Leider nicht moggbar aber auch auf den Rücken getragen werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velynn (27. Februar 2012)

Mein Tank Twink trägt den Wowitem auf dem Rücken.


----------



## Hosenschisser (27. Februar 2012)

Trägst du wirklich Seelentrinker aufm Rücken oder hast du ihn auf nen anderes Schwert gemoggt?

Wenn würde mich interessieren wie das geht.


----------



## Derulu (27. Februar 2012)

Wundert ihr euch, dass eure Kommentare anders ausssehen oder sogar weg sind?

Dann habe ich hier eine Antwort für euch (beachtet besonders die Ausführungen unter Punkt 1):

Ich habe eben einen oder mehrere Beiträge gelöscht.

1.: Beiträge die offensichtlich der reinen Provokation der Gesprächsteilnehmer dienen, also beispielsweise bewusst ein Thema nieder machen sollen, sowie bewusst ausschließlich Offtopic darstellen sind nicht gestattet. Kritik ist erwünscht, jedoch in einem angemessenen Umgangston. Bleibt beim Thema! 

2.: Achtet bitte auf Euren Umgangston. Verbale Entgleisungen, reines Rumgenöle oder Profilierungsposts werden hier vergeblich gepostet, weil wir diese löschen - auch wenn es manche nicht so sehen wollen, die haben nichts mit Kritik zu tun. Kritik wird immer sachlich (aus-)formuliert.

3.: Beleidigungen, Abfälligkeiten und persönliche Angriffe anderer Mitgliedern, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer [netiquette], sowie den [regeln] und jeglicher vernünftiger Umgangsform.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis


----------



## Velynn (27. Februar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Trägst du wirklich Seelentrinker aufm Rücken oder hast du ihn auf nen anderes Schwert gemoggt?



Ja gemoggt, bis vor ein paar Minuten war mir nicht bewusst dass es einen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Hosenschisser (27. Februar 2012)

Velynn schrieb:


> Ja gemoggt, bis vor ein paar Minuten war mir nicht bewusst dass es einen Unterschied macht.



Dir war nicht bewusst, daß es einen Unterschied macht, ob man 2 völlig verschiedene Schwerter trägt?


----------



## Cantharion (27. Februar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Dir war nicht bewusst, daß es einen Unterschied macht, ob man 2 völlig verschiedene Schwerter trägt?



...seems legit!


----------



## Robbenmeister (27. Februar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht?
> 
> Mit RL (RealLife)beschreiben einige Menschen (Computerspielspieler) sämtliche Beschäftigungen die nicht mit Computerspielen zu tun haben. Darunter fällt z.B. Jagen. Für den Jäger ist es unerlässlich ein Messer mitzuführen (z.B. einen Dolch (Messer mit feststehender Klinge)), um das erlegte Wild aufzubrechen und auszuweiden. Habe noch keinen Jäger gesehen, ich hab schon viele gesehen, der sein Messer auf dem Rücken trugen.
> 
> ...



wenn man schon "klugscheissen" möchte, sollte man bitte den Kontex nicht ausser acht lassen, in welchem sich meine Frage befand...


----------



## SchurxoxD (27. Februar 2012)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> OK, dann anders gefragt, hast du schon jemals ein *Spiel*/Film gesehen, in dem jemand vom Rücken her Dolche (Wurfdolche ausgenommen) gezückt hat?
> Ich nicht.



Assasins Creed 2+ Brotherhood.  Überm Po trägt der den--->Rücken^^ btw... AC rockt^^


----------



## Velynn (28. Februar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Dir war nicht bewusst, daß es einen Unterschied macht, ob man 2 völlig verschiedene Schwerter trägt?



Bis vor diesem Thread nie darauf geachtet, ist mir eigentlich wumpe wie meine twinks ihre schwerter tragen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (28. Februar 2012)

Robbenmeister schrieb:


> wenn man schon "klugscheissen" möchte, sollte man bitte den Kontex nicht ausser acht lassen, in welchem sich meine Frage befand...



Stimmt, es ging explizit um Bösewichte und Schurken. Somit sind meine 3 Beispiele wirklich überflüssig.

Aber ändert nix daran, daß die beiden genannten Typen einen Dolch wohl nicht auf dem Rücken tragen würden. Man wird zwar in unseren Gefilden nicht auf solche Schurken bzw. Bösewichte treffen, aber die Welt ist groß und RL endet ja nicht an den Grenzen der Zivilisation.


Böse Menschen sind halt keine Fabelwesen. Von daher hat mich dein Kommentar eben sehr verwundert. Hat nix mit Klugscheißen zu tun.


----------

